

"Are Americans Ready for Democracy?" - USA/MidEast Juxtaposed - nickpinkston
http://bigthink.com/ideas/31329

======
nickpinkston
Great article writing about Americans as the US media writes about the Middle
East - very quotable.

"With their feeble sense of nationhood, Americans fall back on an
individualism so extreme that their laws hold that even business corporations
are people... Unfortunately, fully half the homes of these tribesmen are
stocked with firearms. And Americans have been known to bring their weapons to
ostensibly peaceful political rallies. In fact, political assassination has
been a recurring problem in the United States for more than a century. Even in
2011, Federal officials who ventured into the untamed Western deserts have
been threatened and even shot."

